# Hallie's foaling time @ Rodie's Mini Ranch!!



## zoey829 (Mar 18, 2012)

Next mare is up to foal and should be on MS soon. Here is a pic I took today. Her last seen bred date was May4th. But ran with the stallion until June 10th. She is getting pretty big and I am gueesing within the next few wks!!

Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 18, 2012)

And another mare joins the team. At the rate some of these mares are going your mare might foal before them LOL

Very pretty and love how blonde her mane is against her dark coat.


----------



## zoey829 (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks. She is a sweet gal,too. She foaled a beautiful spotted filly last yr. Hoping for a repeat!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi and welcome back Lea. wow Hallie is gorgeous



Can we have a pic of FF and baby pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi Lea, welcome back. What a beautiful mare. Like Karina said. I love the light mane against her dark color. Looks like she will probably foal before Delilah.


----------



## MeganH (Mar 18, 2012)

Welcome back Lea! Pretty mare! And we would LOVE pictures of Firefly and her baby!


----------



## zoey829 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey family!!!! FF is doing great!!! I dont have a current pic of her but will get one soon. She looks awesome and is a very sweet mare!!! The avitar pic is the filly, "Rodie's Forever Essence" Just tryin to think of what to call her on the farm.

Here is a couple pics!!

Lea


----------



## Eagle (Mar 18, 2012)

She is adorable



How about calling her "patience" cos we had sooooo much


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 18, 2012)

Welcome! We'll all be watching when she's on cam.


----------



## MeganH (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh what a pretty filly!! I like Renee's idea of 'Patience'


----------



## zoey829 (Mar 18, 2012)

I like it. I think I will change her name to "Rodie's Forever Patience" Like it!! Patience it is!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh what an honour



She was well worth the wait.


----------



## zoey829 (Mar 18, 2012)

Here is last yrs foal. It was right after she was born. Once she was clipped she was really spotted. she now lives in CT


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 18, 2012)

Great to hear from you again Lea! Goodness Hallie looks as though she is close - actually think she might not make us wait too long for her new baby LOL!!

Love the pics of little Patience, what a cute little girl she is.

Fingers crossed for another filly for Hallie.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh boy! Here we go with another Sonny baby. Can't wait to see if he keeps his 100% spotted filly record!! Looks like Hallie is progressing nicely. I didnt realize her mane was so light either! You'll have to take some new pics this summer of her when she is shed out.

Can't wait for baby #2 for you this year!!


----------



## zoey829 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes Hallie gets her hair highlighted this time of yr! She said it keeps her younger looking, lol.

Yes I put in for another filly. So just hang tight!!


----------



## cassie (Mar 19, 2012)

YAY hi Lea!!!! so glad to see you back!! little Patience is just simply GORGEOUS!!!! lovely little baby!!! can't wait to see what Hallie produces!! YAY make sure you get that camera up soon Lea! we want time to get used to watching her like with Firefly lol well at least we won't have to wait quite so long LOL but Patience was definitely worth it!! she is adorable!



zoey829 said:


> Yes Hallie gets her hair highlighted this time of yr! She said it keeps her younger looking, lol.
> 
> Yes I put in for another filly. So just hang tight!!


when you say "gets it hightlighted" lol do you highlight it? is it natural or are you joking? lol I would love for Suzie's mane to be that white so come on tell me your secret!!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 19, 2012)

Cassie I would think it just contrasts more against her dark winter coat.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 19, 2012)

She claims blonde's have more fun!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 19, 2012)

HGFarm said:


> She claims blonde's have more fun!






yeah and look where it got her


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 21, 2012)

Anything new with Hallie? Any new pics?


----------



## zoey829 (Mar 25, 2012)

She is progressing nicely. It has been pouring all wkend. I hope to get pics soon!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 25, 2012)

Hopefully tommorrow will be nice for you so we can see a new pic!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok I think you and I are having a race to see if Hallie or Solitaire goes first!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 28, 2012)

how exciting, thanks for letting us know Diane


----------



## MeganH (Mar 28, 2012)

Is Hallie on cam?? I can't find it...


----------



## Eagle (Mar 28, 2012)

no the cam is down, I just tried


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 28, 2012)

A COLT OR A FILLY??!!! What is it?? What color? Count the spots!!!! LOL


----------



## zoey829 (Mar 28, 2012)

What a surprise when I got home!!!!!!!! Will fill you in when I get a second!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 28, 2012)

come on hurry up


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 28, 2012)

AAAAUUUUGGGHHHHH!!!! You just had a second! Come on- we are DYING HERE!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## AnnaC (Mar 28, 2012)

Hurry, hurry - surely you must be able to take a minute to tell us - we are glued to our screens!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 28, 2012)

I am off to bed now so I will have to wait to tomorrow to find out what the surprise is


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh come on.... you know you wont be able to sleep and will have to go to the computer later to check, LOL


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 28, 2012)

I think she has her hands full out in the barn...


----------



## MeganH (Mar 28, 2012)

Praying all is ok!


----------



## zoey829 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey all!!!! All is fine!!! Just been crazy. Then I head out to get more bedding and got a flat tire





All is well and Hallie foaled a beautiful FILLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeganH (Mar 28, 2012)

WOW! What color is she? She is just beautiful!! And I see SPOTS!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 28, 2012)

She's a beauty Lea. congrats on a healthy delivery


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 28, 2012)

That is SO scary to come out and find one standing there on it's own.... always makes my stomache flip flop. Another Appy filly- that is still 100% for daddy Sonny!!! I am so happy that everything went ok with no problems- and can't wait to see more pics of her little spotted self!


----------



## zoey829 (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh you have no idea. I really thought it was going to be tonight. But to be sure I had my neice here. She had to go to work at one and I was home for 2:30. figures she must have had it as soon as she left. Just glad I did have her put her outside. All is well and the filly is as sweet as they come!!

She looks to be black with a blanet.

And yes Sonny has been 100% filly maker (with color), and healthy!!!!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 28, 2012)

YEAH!!!!! Go Sonny! I agree that she appears to be black and white! Can't wait to see what all is hiding under the baby fuzz!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 29, 2012)

Congratulations Lea, she sure is pretty


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh what a cute little lady - well done Hallie and many congratulations Lea!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 29, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Oh what a cute little lady - well done Hallie and many congratulations Lea!


So glad everything is good.Congrats again


----------



## cassie (Mar 30, 2012)

wow what a lovely surprise for you!! so glad everything went well!

oh Lea while your out taking pics of your new girl can we see Firefly and her beautiful baby please??!!


----------



## zoey829 (Mar 30, 2012)

I will be sure to post pics tomorrow of the fillies and mares!!!!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh goodie! New updated pics! When is your next one due?!


----------



## zoey829 (Apr 1, 2012)

Here are updated pics. First one if FF foal, Patience. She is even getting appy aound her eyes. I cant wait until spring to really see this beauty. And the next is FF!!! She looks really good and enjoying motherhood!!!!

Next foal due is by Dream and she is due in about a month!!!


----------



## zoey829 (Apr 1, 2012)

Here are picsof Hallie and her foal taken today!!!


----------



## zoey829 (Apr 1, 2012)

Sorry here are the pics


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh they look great Lea!!! I still just love Patience. You have nice horses!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh two very cute little babies plus two quite stunning mares!! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## cassie (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you for the new pics they're both so cute!! I love patience she is just adorable!


----------

